# sr20de-T?



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

Can someone tell me what cars bring a sr20de-t? 
(That is sold here in the states.)


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

None


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Correct. The US is not lucky enough to get the SR20DET...or any of the RB's for that matter.

Bastards...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The only 4 cylinders to come here with a turbo are the E15T from the 1984 nissan pulsar and the CA18(T) found in the 84-87 nissan 200sx. I have seen in some parts catalogs a listing for a CA16DE turbo, but I have yet to hear of a sighting or someone having it.


----------



## NissanAdict (Dec 3, 2002)

Hate to tell ya but none.....doesn't that suck!


----------

